# Gas vs Electric Golf Cart



## 4HAND (Dec 11, 2016)

I know this has been covered in the past & I've searched on here & read older posts about this subject, but wanted to ask again-
What seems to be better? Looking for a cart for the kids to use around the house & also for us to use in the woods. I know a cart won't do what a UTV/ATV will, but for what I'm wanting a cart will be sufficient . Is a gas more powerful? I know electric is quieter. I've been looking for several weeks (want it for kids for Christmas) & it seems electric is much more common than gas. What are y'alls opinions? Thanks.


----------



## awstapp (Dec 11, 2016)

I have a 36v ezgo. The wife/kids use it around the house and i also use it riding around in the woods. I also have a 4 wheeler- but rarely use it since i like easing around without any noise. My only suggestion other than going with a 48v, would be to upgrade the controller to at least a 400amp if you have a lifted cart.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks. Haven't gotten one yet. Was leaning toward gas because I'm afraid we'll forget to charge it, but there are a lot more electric out there for sale. Are electrics as fast & do they pull as good?


----------



## awstapp (Dec 11, 2016)

i usually put mine back on charge after every use and also keep a monthly check on the water in the batteries. the 48v are definitely faster and will go further distances. mine will do around 15mph and its plenty fast for me, it would be different if i was riding primarily on asphalt. as far as pulling goes, mine gets me around the property and up hills just fine. riding my family of 4 isn't a problem either


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 12, 2016)

Differences that come to my mind...I've owned both.

Pros of Electric---
Electric...quieter than gas
Electric...cheaper to buy than gas carts
Electric...less smelly
Electric...smooth acceleration
Outside of batteries, not much to go wrong.  But, if you can't take care of the batteries, they won't last long and they're expensive.  Charge them after every use! and make sure they are properly filled with distilled water!  They'll last 6+ years if you do this.

Pros of Gas
Never have to charge.
Cheap to add gas...never ending range with gas.

If you go electric, I'd stick with 48v carts.  RXV is cream of the crop, but the 48v Club Cars aren't bad either.  My current cart is a 48v CC Precedent.  Stock motor and controller...lifted and it runs just fine.  Just realize, it isn't going to climb a tree with the stock controller, but we've had 4 adults on the thing and it will go.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 12, 2016)

I miss the silence of my old electric. But I won't go back after having a gas.  Jump on anytime without worry of charge.  Without having to wait  for a charge to finish too.


----------



## southernman13 (Dec 13, 2016)

I prefer electric since I've owned these RXV's. As stated they're the cream of the crop imho. They'll run a long long ways on a charge. Ours has been nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## ribber (Dec 13, 2016)

I own both and I have a 4 wheeler for the heavy duty woods stuff. It's all dependent on what you'll use it for. 

I use my 48V Club Car 90% for hunting. It's quiet, no fumes, drives/rides smooth. I've upgraded the controller to 400 amp and torque is great. Hauled 2 big deer out with it this season and it never stuttered. Top speed is only 15-16ish mph. Charging isn't really an issue, but if you continually leave it uncharged, battery life will be shortened.

My gas is TXT EZGO and it has the rear seat and lift (don't need a lift but it was like that when I bought it). Gas will be faster stock vs stock, but the torque is lacking and like any carb engine, can run rough with old gas and cold weather. It will run about 22-23ish mph, but the electric will smoke it off the line big time! 

The electrics can be modded to really be fast, but it can be pricey, according to which model it is.
If your kids will use, keep in mind a lift can make them top heavy. It always scared me when my daughter was younger.


----------



## cmfireman (Dec 14, 2016)

EZGO RXV. Don't lift it more than 3", and don't put a tire bigger than 20" on it (putting a large tire reduces the available torque).

The only con I've seen is with weak batteries, it's hard to get started from a complete stop on an incline. It's hard to explain. The cart will pull big hills like a champ, but you've got to have some momentum or you won't make it. Something to do with the torque characteristics of an AC motor. I'm talking steep hills though, and my batteries are 6 years old.

I have a 6" lift and 22's on mine, and I want to revert to a 3" and smaller tires. Feels a little top heavy with that much lift.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 14, 2016)

I won a 1996 E-Z-GO electric in a school raffle. I was thinking, "man I wish it was gas." I'm not really sure why I wished it was gas.
Anyway after having it for awhile I was glad it was electric. I've got way too many gas things already to maintain. Lawn mowers, outboards, cars, the kids cars, etc.

Anyway we used this electric cart for for about 5 years and never did anything to it but charge the batteries and put air in the tires. We lived in a trailer park and my girls rode this thing every day for those 5 years. I was amazed at how long it would run between charges.
I used it to pull a 8'x8' deck from a mobile home down the hill to our mobile home. 
I have no experience using one on a hunt club or anything but I was glad mine was electric. I did zero maintenance on it the whole five years we had it except put air in the tires.
We move into a neighborhood, the kids were older, and we didn't ever have a use for it when we got it so we sold it. 

I would compare the quietness of it to fishing out of a canoe with a trolling motor vs and outboard. If you had to have one or the other I prefer the electric. It's nice to move around without all of the noise of a gas engine.


----------



## southernman13 (Dec 15, 2016)

Cmfireman your spot on with the lift/tires. We've got the jakes 3"lift and I think 10" tires. Also added the heavy duty rear leaf springs on one of our carts and it handles much better than the stock springs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 15, 2016)

My thoughts after using both a good bit: 

Electric carts are quieter.

Gas carts are not a lot louder than electric ones.

Electric carts are ALWAYS DEAD.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2016)

My electric serves me well. I`ve hauled and drug deer with it.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 15, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> My thoughts after using both a good bit:
> 
> Electric carts are quieter.
> 
> ...



I wonder if they is a way to put a trickle charger on them?


----------



## Triple C (Dec 16, 2016)

I'd go with electric all day long.  Got a Ranger for heavy duty work around the farm.  But, when it comes to riding around and hunting, electric cart gets used 90% of the time.  Love my electric.  This one is on it's 4th year with original batteries and never been dead.  Just plug the charger in at then end of the day and you'll have a full charge the next morn that'll last all day. Lots of conversion shops that build great carts with upgrades.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the input. Going to look at a 2010 Club car this evening. There are lots of nice carts gas & electric in Valdosta/Douglas areas, but that's just a bit too far.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 17, 2016)

Well the 2010 cart advertised for $2999. went to almost $4500 when they put it on paper. This fee & that fee. It was obvious they had put nothing into it since it was traded in. It was filthy, one flat tire & dead batteries. I was more shocked than mad. They started trying to "cut me a deal" & I told them no. After telling them a few other things my wife & I walked out.
A few minutes after we left they called me. Started conversation with please don't hang up, I know your mad. I told them how despicable their business practices were. He then asked if they sold it to me for $1800. out the door would I buy it? So that means with the $1500 fees they had inflated they would be selling me the cart for $300?! I told him I wouldn't return for any deal. I told him I would spend more money elsewhere to keep from giving them business. I can't stand dishonesty & told him so, then hung up. I haven't been that ticked in a long time. So, the hunt for a cart continues. Dadgum, I'm mad all over again just typing this. LOL


----------



## Dennis (Dec 17, 2016)

Look into adventure carts in SC. I had good luck and got what I paid for


----------



## blueeyes1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Any input on the beast buggy?


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 20, 2016)

4HAND said:


> Well the 2010 cart advertised for $2999. went to almost $4500 when they put it on paper. This fee & that fee. It was obvious they had put nothing into it since it was traded in. It was filthy, one flat tire & dead batteries. I was more shocked than mad. They started trying to "cut me a deal" & I told them no. After telling them a few other things my wife & I walked out.
> A few minutes after we left they called me. Started conversation with please don't hang up, I know your mad. I told them how despicable their business practices were. He then asked if they sold it to me for $1800. out the door would I buy it? So that means with the $1500 fees they had inflated they would be selling me the cart for $300?! I told him I wouldn't return for any deal. I told him I would spend more money elsewhere to keep from giving them business. I can't stand dishonesty & told him so, then hung up. I haven't been that ticked in a long time. So, the hunt for a cart continues. Dadgum, I'm mad all over again just typing this. LOL



I don't blame you one bit! They could have given it away and I wouldn't go back. Had a similar situation once on a used vehicle and nearly came to blows once I'd had enough. He left which was the only good decision he made that day!
Now on the gas vs. electric. I too have had both and use our cart extensively! Like gets rode basically every day extensive. We too use it around the house and on family property. I like gas. Yes, maintenance wise it's a tad more. Gas every now and then, change oil once a year, (though that's nothing at less than 2 quarts), blow air filter occasionally, etc. The electric was nice too. But you always have to remember to plug it up, battery maintenance, and they do have a range. On a beautiful spring day when we are working all day we would occasionally run it down. And yes it always had good batteries. And sooner or later batteries must be replaced. Cheapest I ever saw them was at Sams Club for around $500. My gas cart will run a long, long, time on $500 of gas. 
So that's our take and experience. Either will suit you and both have advantages. But if kids are involved I say gas. It always seemed the electric was dead when I needed it or went to use it as the wife and kids seemed to suffer from amnesia on the chargers location! Lol


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 22, 2016)

Well, we finally got one. Club Car 48 V, new Jake's lift, new HROX suspension, new Trojan batteries, new tires & wheels, new Madjax rear seat. Can't wait to surprise kids Christmas morning. I feel like we got a fair deal. Dealer we bought from was very knowledgeable & seems to be a straight shooter.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 22, 2016)

Can't seem to load pic.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 24, 2016)

Here it is.


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 6, 2017)

4HAND said:


> Here it is.



Looks and sounds like a fine cart!!!


----------



## 7 point (Jan 7, 2017)

We have a 48v clubcar with lift 22'' tires 400amp controller stock motor does everything we need for the heavy loads and for hard work we use the tractor.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 9, 2017)

So far we are really enjoying it. It's really cool how quiet an electric cart is in the woods.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 9, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I wonder if they is a way to put a trickle charger on them?



No need to.  Just plug in the factory charger. It shuts off when charged.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 9, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> My electric serves me well. I`ve hauled and drug deer with it.



What cart is that Nic? It looks compact compared to the one we have.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2017)

Milkman said:


> What cart is that Nic? It looks compact compared to the one we have.



Looks like a CC Precedent to me.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 9, 2017)

You will really enjoy your cart. I got mine 2016 before deer season and put it to the test. Can't say anything negative about it. Best thing I like is being able to load deer on it and pull the cart up on the trailer to just take em on down the road.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 9, 2017)

This cold weather quickly convinced us that we need to get a windshield. LOL.  I'm also gonna put a brush guard on the front.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2017)

4HAND said:


> This cold weather quickly convinced us that we need to get a windshield. LOL.  I'm also gonna put a brush guard on the front.



Get one that folds....you'll enjoy it in the summer.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 9, 2017)

Congratulations! Coming from someone with a lot of marine experience (the boat kind, not the shooty-blow-upy kind), get on some websites and learn how to take care of your battery bank. You'll thank yourself for it down the road.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks. The man I bought it from cautioned me to charge after every use & check water in batteries once a month. He also said to refill batteries with distilled water only.

By the way, we are loving the cart. My 12 year old rides it all the time.


----------

